# AVG IS 2013 & Connectify Dispatch aren't mixing well...



## bigbuttgangstaz (Jul 3, 2007)

My PC specs are the following:

Intel Core i5 2500k @ 4.2GHz (Overclocked)
16GB of DDR3 RAM @1600MHz
EVGA-Nvidia GTX 660ti SC 2GB (Latest drivers)
Gigabyte GA-Z77-D3H Rev 1.0 (Latest BIOS)
Alfa AWUS036H 1W Wireless adapter (RTL8187 chipset)
Windows 7 Ultimate x64 SP1 with all the latest updates installed
AVG Internet Security 2013 fully updated (Version 2013.0.2890)

Two internet connections: an ADSL2+ 4Mbps line and a Separate WiFi access from a neighbour (Fully legal access granted by her).

Connectify Dispatch is a beautiful program that allows you to combine multiple internet connections and use them as only one to maximize your download speeds. Here's a video demo:

Use Ten Internet Connections at Once with Connectify Dispatch! - YouTube

I installed Connectify 4.1 and tried to launch Dispatch. Dispatch works, but only when I turn off the AVG firewall. For some reason, the AVG firewall blocks web traffic, except for a few things:

When Dispatch is activated, as well as the AVG firewall, I can't
* Browse the internet (Be it wiht ANY browser: Chrome, Opera, Firefox, IE)
* Make Skype calls
* Download files with Internet Download Manager.

But I can:
* Send/receive text messages through Skype/Steam/Trillian
* Download torrent files with the two connections combined as one

Once I turn off the AVG firewall, everything works as it should when dispatch is active, thus combining my two internet connections for faster download speeds.

Why?

Is there any setup I have to apply to my firewall so it can work with Connectify Dispatch? I've tried lots of things, without any luck as of now. And AFAIK, it's a documented issue that both Connectify and AVG haven't solved. Some posts I found around forums say that AVG already solved the issue through an update, but for some reason, that hasn't worked for me.

I don't wanna just go around without a firewall, I don't consider it safe.

I hope you guys can help. Thanks!


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Since the AVG you are using is a paid program, have you contacted them ?

BG


----------



## bigbuttgangstaz (Jul 3, 2007)

Yes. I opened a thread in their forum. However, no one has replied to me.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Seems like the firewall is the issue you may need to create firewall rules within AVG to allow the connectify or dispatch .exe file to be allowed access to the internet and any ports that may be relevant as well.


----------



## bigbuttgangstaz (Jul 3, 2007)

The firewall IS the issue, yes. The programs have never been blocked, I always allowed them full access to the internet (Connectify.exe and connectifyd.exe), yet the problem persists.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

It is a hotspot also i believe so it's ip address may need to be added to the allowed networks page as well as within AVG and add any ports it may use as well.


----------



## bigbuttgangstaz (Jul 3, 2007)

But I don't even use the Hotspot functionality, only the Dispatch program. I NEVER touch Hotspot at all, and even connectify says they're pretty much independent from each other.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

So i take it the hotspot is disabled, if not please disable it and see if any change because it is the firewall where the problem lies as you know so it is some configuration setting or rule setting any other .exe files that are associated with the program at all that may have been denied or not even added to the rules?

You may need to check this as it is blocking somewhere.

The link below may help:

Firewall/Security Settings : Connectify Support


----------



## bigbuttgangstaz (Jul 3, 2007)

Tried that, and in the end got tired of the program.

I uninstalled it, but now that I rebooted, it turns out I have NO internet access whatsoever. Well, kind of.

I'm having the same problem as in OP, but now without connectify, and even if I turn off my firewall, the problem persists.

Everytime I reboot, I do get full internet access, but after 5 minutes, I can't browse the web anymore.

Funnily enough, I can ping google.com and get a response, but I can't access the site, per se.

Is there a way to fix it? I can't really re-format my desktop right now.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Can you post an *ipconfig /all* for review.

Can you download, Install and Run  *Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector*.
To run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector, double click the Xirrus icon on your Desktop, you may use the Windows 7 snipping tool to crop or Paint by tapping the Print screen key on your keyboard, open up Paint (Click on Start>All Programs>Accessories>Paint) then choose Edit from the Menu and select Paste, then save it and please attach the file on your next post.


----------



## bigbuttgangstaz (Jul 3, 2007)

My connection is wired, though, via ethernet. I'm not even using WiFi anymore. As of this moment, I'm just using my ethernet-based home connection ONLY.

Here's the ipconfig



> Windows IP Configuration
> 
> Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Vanessa
> Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
> ...


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

We cannot help with the wireless connection i have just seen connected to a neighbours wi-fi even thos it may be legal we cannot verify this is the case so will just help with wired connection.

Can you open a cmd prompt by right clicking and choosing run as administrator and type:

*netsh int ip reset reset.log *press enter
*netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log *press enter
*netsh winsock reset catalog *press enter
*ipconfig /flushdns* press enter and restart computer


----------



## bigbuttgangstaz (Jul 3, 2007)

No problem about the WiFi network. Like I said, I was just experimenting. 

Let me reboot and see what happens. Will report back.

EDIT: Didn't work. Still same issue. :banghead:


----------



## bigbuttgangstaz (Jul 3, 2007)

Still nothing! I've tried to re-install Connectify to see if that somehow would fix my network settings, but so far, no luck I uninstalled it again, same issue. Still no fix.


----------



## bigbuttgangstaz (Jul 3, 2007)

ping Google and tracert Google work, but again, I can't open any webpage or make Skype calls. It's just weird.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Try removing avg using the removal tool in the link below as a test and see if you can connect again. Please choose one of the top two depending whther you have 32-bit(x86) or 64-bit(x64) windows and avg installed.

Download tools and utilities | AVG UK

Please ensure you have a copy of the program ready to re-install before using the removal tool after the test has been done.


----------



## bigbuttgangstaz (Jul 3, 2007)

Could it really be AVG what's causing the issues?  If so, why?

I'll try tomorrow, anyway. I'm not really in the mood to do a clean install, and I hope I won't have to do that.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Even when you uninstall AVG some of it is left lurking in the registry the removal tool cleans all that up try it and see what happens, you can always re-install it after test.

Norton and mcafee are the same leave bits in the registry and has to be cleaned up even after uninstall.

It's late here so i will catch up tomorrow and see the results.


----------



## bigbuttgangstaz (Jul 3, 2007)

Ok. Once the uninstalling process is completed, which tests should I perform?


----------



## bigbuttgangstaz (Jul 3, 2007)

I uninstalled AVG IS 2013, as you told me. Seems like the internet connection is working again. Should I proceed to reinstall it?


----------



## bigbuttgangstaz (Jul 3, 2007)

Nevermind. I reinstalled AVG IS 2013 and the problem is back. Proceeding to re-uninstall and await instructions.

Seems like the firewall is causing problems  *Sigh* I just can't go around without a security suite. What should I do?


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

If it is the free version of AVG 2013 you may see if there is an update or patch for the program it may rectify the problem as allowing all the .exe files and ports outbound and inbound rules and adding it to trusted networks if applicable should have done the trick.

If it is the paid version you have i would contact AVG technical support directly their support pages will give you contact email or telephone support to help you *not the forums* tho.

In the meantime i can link you to a free anti-virus you can use temporarily while you sort the AVG issue out. The link below is to avast anti-virus which is a good one:

avast! | Download Free Antivirus Software or Internet Security

Also a couple of firewalls which are free links below to give you some protection:

Firewall - Personal Free Internet Firewall Software

Best Free Firewall Software - Download Online Armor Free Personal Firewall - Get it Now

Did connectify work after uninstallation?


----------



## bigbuttgangstaz (Jul 3, 2007)

I didn't even bother to try Connectify again. I'm not going to re-install that software. I feel like I wasted my money on it.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

It may have worked when AVG was uninstalled using the removal tool, and the rest of my advice?


----------



## bigbuttgangstaz (Jul 3, 2007)

Regarding using other AV suites? I'll use Avast for now and use MalwareBytes as a backup. Maybe I'll do a clean install before February, anyway, since I'll buy an SSD.

Could there be a way to reset the network configurations to "factory settings"? Maybe that could help.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Yes only temporary while the AVG gets sorted out but you will need a firewall as well if you don't want to use one of those i linked to you can use the windows firewall but will need to enable and configure outbound protection for vista/7 using guide below:

Windows 7 Firewall Outbound Protection 

If for XP then the windows firewall is no good as for inbound only and the firewalls i linked to would give better protection as outbound as well as inbound and other protection features which the XP firewall does not have.

Those netsh commands i gave you reseted the TCP and winsock and DNS to default.

I would install avast and use a firewall then you can re-install connectify and test, that connectify support document i linked to tell you what you need to froward thru the firewall.


----------

